# ClockworkMod Touch re-enabling?



## piax (Jan 4, 2012)

I recently got my replacement phone and after i rooted and flashed all the goodies back 
I realized theres no way to get my touch recovery back without paying the $2 again 
Any help? Suggestions?


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Ditch it, consider it a favor and install TWRP recovery. It is touch, cleaner looking, and backups / restores are faster!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Download the correct Touch recovery for our (Verizon / Toro) phone: http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager

Copy it to where your fastboot.exe is stored

Reboot phone into fastboot

Open command prompt, Cd to your fastboot folder

Type: fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-touch-5.8.0.2-toro.img

Then either reboot into the phone or into recovery but you are done at this point


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree with cordell. Download goo-manager from the Play Store and flash OpenRecoveryScript to get twrp the easy way. goo-manager is like Rom Manager Premium but it works with twrp and is free.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I am back on cwm for the time being, but they have updated twrp every time there's an issue, and it really is can awesome recovery. I would sometimes have trouble flashing too many things at once with clockwork, never with twrp. And the goo manager app works awesome with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Official CWM touch is available on the site posted above.

UnstableApps CWM touch is still available from their thread in the forums here.

TWRP is also available from the sources already posted here, and their thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Instructions from the wiki, assuming you're on the Toro:

Install TWRP 2.1.2 manually

Install TWRP 2.1.2 via GooManager

Install ClockworkMod Touch manually

If you're on Toroplus or Maguro, check their pages respectively.


----------



## piax (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow thanks guys!
I've got support for days!


----------



## maddog0331 (Jul 6, 2011)

piax said:


> I recently got my replacement phone and after i rooted and flashed all the goodies back
> I realized theres no way to get my touch recovery back without paying the $2 again
> Any help? Suggestions?


I am having the same issue going with TWRP for now and ditch CWM....I tried to contact Koushik to see if he can resolve the issue or provide any advice still not an answer from him...I had to get my gnex replaced, and then the replacement phone replaced the same day due to the screen having two tones darker on top and really light at the bottom....I know how to do it manually but I have always love to support developer by buying their apps...I got the droidxbootstrap which I don't use any more and I have move on to another device...But I paid for the touch recovery even thought I would've done it manually....and now after the replacement phones its asking to buy it again....Kind of BS if you ask me because its for the same device in a way and by that I mean a gnex....So switching to TWRP for good and ditching CWM for good.....


----------



## Jaben2 (Jun 30, 2011)

All you have to do is open rom manager scroll towards the bottom. Select flash touch recovery and your done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## maddog0331 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jaben2 said:


> All you have to do is open rom manager scroll towards the bottom. Select flash touch recovery and your done.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes we know that sir...The problem is that its asking us to pay for it again even thought we had already pay for it.....


----------



## piax (Jan 4, 2012)

maddog0331 said:


> I am having the same issue going with TWRP for now and ditch CWM....I tried to contact Koushik to see if he can resolve the issue or provide any advice still not an answer from him...I had to get my gnex replaced, and then the replacement phone replaced the same day due to the screen having two tones darker on top and really light at the bottom....I know how to do it manually but I have always love to support developer by buying their apps...I got the droidxbootstrap which I don't use any more and I have move on to another device...But I paid for the touch recovery even thought I would've done it manually....and now after the replacement phones its asking to buy it again....Kind of BS if you ask me because its for the same device in a way and by that I mean a gnex....So switching to TWRP for good and ditching CWM for good.....


I LOVE supporting a good development
personally haven't tried contacting mr.koushik myself 
but it seems theres a manual way to get touch CMW 
right now I'm sticking to the basic CMW 
since I was thinking of sending my replacement back 
its got some MINIMAL two tone going on
but its soo minimal I may just ignore it 
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thinking of TWRP though[/background]


----------



## maddog0331 (Jul 6, 2011)

piax said:


> I LOVE supporting a good development
> personally haven't tried contacting mr.koushik myself
> but it seems theres a manual way to get touch CMW
> right now I'm sticking to the basic CMW
> ...


Yes I am the same way I have been supporting a lot of developer since the G1 came out for Tmobile...I have had android for a long time and apps that I have purchase that I no longer use due to upgrading phones...lol....But my whole thing is if we already pay for it we should not pay for it again....I can do it manually myself but its more convenient to do it from within the app...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

maddog0331 said:


> Yes I am the same way I have been supporting a lot of developer since the G1 came out for Tmobile...I have had android for a long time and apps that I have purchase that I no longer use due to upgrading phones...lol....But my whole thing is if we already pay for it we should not pay for it again....I can do it manually myself but its more convenient to do it from within the app...


I totally agree, but I honestly don't think koush cares. I just paid for it cuz I was sick of rm telling me there was an update even though I did it manually and the update was a down grade.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## maddog0331 (Jul 6, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I totally agree, but I honestly don't think koush cares. I just paid for it cuz I was sick of rm telling me there was an update even though I did it manually and the update was a down grade.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah I think it shows...I send him an email through the play store to contact him directly and then another message through face book....I dont have twitter lol.....I know that he is busy and stuff but a simple explanation or an update to keep those of us who have paid in the data base would be nice just like the premium license for CWM that I finally bought when I got my OGD...lol....99% of the apps that I got is to support developers and their work....But if we as consumer after buying the app can get a final answer from the developer we got other options now with TWRP, which is the one that I am using now...


----------

